

The Apple of University - khangtoh
http://www.setonhill.edu/ipad/

======
dhyasama
At first I thought this was a typo. Then I thought it was another April Fools
joke. Now I feel bad for the Seton Hill marketing team trying to compete
against the much better known Seton Hall University.

